

Charles Carreon vs. The Illuminati and Matt Inman - logical42
http://www.naderlibrary.com/bulletin_board/viewtopic.php?t=896&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
holy crap.
======
logical42
this completely boggles my mind.

